# paxil and anorgasmia



## syracuse (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anybody been successful in dealing with the inability to ejaculate as a result of a paxil side effect? I've been on paxil for 7 years and still have difficulty ejaculating during sex. I'm trying ginkgo biloba, but in the short time that I've tried it (3 days) it hasn't helped.

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Try Maca root. I buy the pills from iherb.com. I take 3-5 NOW Maca pills per day as needed .


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My brother printed out a list of drugs that might be tried to overcome this SSRI-induced problem. As I recall dextroampehtamine was one of them. I'm sure docs just love the idea of giving out a C-II drug...not.


----------



## syracuse (Aug 21, 2008)

Maca root? How did that work for you, Wellington? Anyone else have a good experience?


----------



## syracuse (Aug 21, 2008)

seems that after a little research, i found a book citation saying that yohimbine works: link

anybody have any experience with yohimbine to counteract anorgasmia?


----------



## syracuse (Aug 21, 2008)

i actually tried it today and i think i had a mini panic attack. at the same time i think it works for my other problem. i'm not yet sure if this is due to the yohimbe or because i stopped taking paxil a week ago only for a day.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

The maca root works great for me. I'll leave it at that..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

taking it right before you go to sleep is a good way of avoiding anorgasma


----------



## syracuse (Aug 21, 2008)

i do, but still no luck. i'm on 50 mg of paxil. i tried 450 mg of 2% OTC yohimbe again to continue with the experiment and it seemed to have an effect. i kinda feel agitated and it made my 3 mile run difficult. seems like my heart is beating rapidly and last night i couldn't fall asleep until like 2 am. i also feel queasy and uneasy (poet here).

i did, though, after just an hour get semi-erect without even trying. i'm afraid to try it around people because last night i had a panic attack around two people. one was with a person i was meeting for the first time and another i've known for 7 years. i'd like to try it with my girlfriend, but maybe after i've gotten to know her a little longer and she can cast off any panic attack as me just acting weird.

anyway, i wish there was something a little less extreme. maybe cypro or benadryl will do the trick. don't know.

i'm trying yohimbe because there seems to be a scientific basis for why it'd work. you see paxil is an ssri so it creates more available serotonin which i believe kills libido and prevents orgasm. on the other hand, yohimbe extract is an 5-HT antagonist which mean it prevents serotonin from binding with 5-HT receptors. this could mean it would counteract the abundant serotonin and bring back the libido. so far it does seem that it is bring some of it back but also at the expense of bringing back the panic attacks. 

i think paxil for social anxiety is kinda like using a blunt machete to when a precision scalpel is needed. i gotta think the right drug cocktail will help me reduce the social anxiety while eliminating any sexual dysfunction (i.e., delayed ejaculation). 

i don't know. i'll keep reporting back since i'm sure there are people interested in learning. i think on average for every poster there are 10 lurkers.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would talk to your doctor about this, and how maybe you would like to try another drug that has less sexual side effects.. I am not sure how you feel about switching drugs, as I went through the same sort of thing, it killed my sex drive and desire, and the withdrawels were bad when I finally did come off Paxil..


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I had Paxil anorgasmia for years (I think 2 years). I just dealt with it and worked like a jackhammer to beat it (sorry for the descriptiveness). Anyway, I read that taking a SSRI with Busparone supposedly reversed this horrible side effect. I don't know if it works for all, but I've definitely read user reviews that its helped reverse the effect so that the users of the SSRI's are basically like school kids again and being able to orgasm again is not a problem at all. Hopefully this (might) will work for you, as not being able to orgasm creates even more depression. I hope the best for your situation. If nothing helps you, I would suggest getting off SSRI/SNRI's becuause they all cause this horrible side effect. Wellbutrin doesn't effect you sexually at all and may actually make you even more sexually driven and is a fairly good antidepressant (this is all just from my past experience with the medication) if you wanted to look into something different. And of course there's MAOI's which have the strict diet but the diet is very much overrestricted. I've been on Nardil for 2 weeks not and feel so good. I literally can't remember the last time in my life I felt this good. Just giving you some other medication advice if you feel you are stuck. Again goodluck!


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I always wondered how people had sex with SSRIs...


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

serolf said:


> I always wondered how people had sex with SSRIs...


LOL, I did, but its not like I ever finished. Was so embarrassing and made the girl feel like she did something wrong. Was definitely a very embarrassing/confusing time.


----------



## syracuse (Aug 21, 2008)

Busparone, huh? Has anybody tried Busparone with an SSRI? Bueller?


----------

